
AI used for first time in job interviews in UK to find best applicants - wyclif
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/27/ai-facial-recognition-used-first-time-job-interviews-uk-find/
======
rvz
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21106520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21106520)

~~~
wyclif
That's nice and everything, but when I submitted the story it wasn't flagged
as a dupe. Sorry.

